# herbs in oil



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

This was on pinterest.......herbs put into ice cube trays and covered with olive oil, then popped out and put into whatever you're cooking. I thought it was a very good idea!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes! I've been doing this since I saw once in an email or on facebook. I had always frozen extra herbs in ice cubes to use in soups and such, but freezing them in the olive oil is a great idea!


----------

